# Unknown Bridgeport



## Scruffy (Jul 11, 2013)

This mill is on eBay.   # 300930417873.  It's. 60 miles from home @ I have the equip.  To easily move.  Might make offer have. 30 hrs.    Scruffy


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 11, 2013)

That Ebay number doesn't exist.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 11, 2013)

I found that number OK That is not a factory Ram mount that I have ever seen. Looks custom made. They could be out there though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30093041787...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=300930417873&_rdc=1

 "Billy G"


----------



## David (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like it's worth trying to contact seller and taking a road trip to look at!

David


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 11, 2013)

Strange when I searched it found nothing. Anyway it's a Bridgeport "M" head on a fabricated mounting. Worth the $500 reserve price. I wouldn't pay much more.


----------



## Analias (Jul 11, 2013)

David said:


> Looks like it's worth trying to contact seller and taking a road trip to look at!
> 
> David



You can about the lathe in the background. You might be able to come home with two pieces of equipment.   


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Richard King (Jul 11, 2013)

Easily worth $500.00   I see there is a lathe in the background too....Makes me wonder what else he has in there.  Might be really worth a drive.  That's an old M head, that is worth $500.00.  Looks like it's in good shape too and looks like it  has cosmoline on it..  Check and see if they can load it for you.  Rich


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 11, 2013)

There is no way to look at it before auction ends. .  I can load myself. Big jd skid loader.  24ft tilted trailer.  . The machine is in the first 20 or 30.  Says500 reserve I don't believe it they can't get a bid and it sounds like they have to move it


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 11, 2013)

Scruffy,
Have you thought about making a trip up to HGR in Euclid, OH. They normally have quite a few vertical mills. I got a 1973 9 x 42 Bridgeport step pulley with a DRO for under $1300 there last year. If you show up with a trailer and cash they'll make a deal for less than the prices shown on their website.

http://www.hgrinc.com/index.do


----------



## jamie76x (Jul 11, 2013)

As others have pointed out ... Its a J hea base, home grown mount and M head.

Keep in mind that its a full size machine to move, with a lil' machine capability due to the head. Small collets really limit you to your tooling....
I think those collets only go up to 1/2".  That means no strong r-8 drill chucks, face mills, end mill holders ect ect. You would be better off with a smaller easier to move machine that takes R-8 tooling. If this thing has a reserve of more than the minimun bid its not worth it.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd buy it if it was an hour from my house.  It looks like a 30" table with little wear  I wonder why he made the bracket, but I have seen how some of those old ones cracked when they were tightened to much.  After seeing some of these imported Asian machines lately and taking that into account it is worth it as far as I can see.  The 1/2" capacity M head is not real handy, but if you have a 1/2" capacity Chinese Mini Mill you paid $800.00 and it has a 5" x10" travel and is off .010", spending $800.00 for that machine which is probably withing .001" is a bargain.  If you look in the storage cabinet you can see he has some bigger dia end mills.  You never know but the older casting that would make it original might be laying on the floor.  It says it's 115 V single phase, the top of the table looks good, a little elbow grease and naval jelly should take care of the rust.  
Here is a $449.00 mill for you to compare to.   http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...resses&mkwid=ssFrGl4TR&pcrid=26187844871&mt=b


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 11, 2013)

Just to give you a idea of what the going rate is on a M head machine have a look at this one that sold on Ebay in May for $660. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridgeport-...rue&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_459wt_903

42" table, power feed and proper mounting.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 12, 2013)

Those are very old machines. They have very limited capacity in their heads. 1/2" end mill is about it.

I do have 1. It is a special high speed unit with a flat,rubber belt drive,that will go 12,000 RPM. I want to use it only for very small cutters. I can't decide wether to mount it,or my Bridgeport slotting attachment on the other end of my ram. The slitter was used to mortise all the throats of wooden planes we had to make in Williamsburg as toolmakers(Me and Jon,my journeyman). Sorry for the sideways picture!!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 12, 2013)

This better George?

 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you,Bill. I don't know how to rotate a picture. That's me on the right. Jon,my journeyman (museum talk) is the other guy. The blacksmith's shop made the authentic,laminated blades(a strip of high carbon steel about 2" long was welded to a wrought iron body in the old days. Tool sat eel was too expensive back then to make the whole blade from it. Even chisels had a high carbon bit welded to the iron body.

That bench is 16' long,and we laid sheets of plywood over it. This is 1 batch of planes. A full set of planes was 5 pieces for a craftsman.

The slotting attachment sort of takes precedent oiler the high speed M head. I could mount the M head on my Harrison horizontal/ universal mill(the table swivels).

If I make any more planes,it would be great to have. I left the chisels we made for it at work,unfortunately,but they were made at work. Not that much trouble to make more.

That's my Roll In saw in blue. Now at home with me in my shop. I bought a new Wilton Chinese copy for the shop. It wasn't as heavy as the roll in,but was o.k.. It did have a few nicer features,like a built in chip tray. The saw would jump if you did too heavy a cut. It needed to be heavier like the Roll In. I couldn't afford a real Roll In on a museum budget. Got this one used. I think it was only ever used to cut plastic in its past life. Only plastic chips were found in the nooks and crannies.


----------

